# Mean to mother nature and she still smiled



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it is amazing the crap this old log may have went through and yet I think it will generate some awesome looking lumber, not alot but what is there I really like. We are cleaning up a piece of property and found this old log partially buried under ground in an area that I was told was a farm pond till the early 50's. It was pushed up in a burn pile when uncovered last september and only partially burned when I found it and brought it home in november. Honestly don't know what it is. It is dense, with course grain and had some carpenter ant damage in the exposed end. Some of it resembles white oak but most of it does not. What could it be? The 93 year old gentlman that grew up on the place said at one time there were some true american chestnuts on the place. Could it be one that didn't get worm infested?


----------

